# Little Manly 1/10



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Baz and ! will be launching from Little Manly at 9:00 and going around to North Head looking for salmon and other pelagics.

Note there is limited unrestricted parking at the ramp and the whole surrounding area is 2hr parking only (no meters)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> i'll be launching from gordons at clovelly trying to get the kings


You fickle tart!


----------

